# Neues Fahrrad und die Schaltung knackt schon nach 4 Tagen (f29 3 Carbon)



## Janix40 (21. September 2015)

Lieber Biker,
ich kenne mich leider so GAR NICHT mit den einzelnen Teilen von meinem Fahrrad aus (Habe es am Freitag abgeholt aus Berlin) und habe jetzt ein Problem. Bin jetzt das ganze Wochenende mit meinem Bike gefahren und hatte gar kein Problem, aber als ich heute aus der Schule kam und ein bisschen durch den Wald fahren wollte, ging die Kette schon beim zweiten Anfahren auf meinem Hof ab. Ich hatte mir dabei nichts gedacht wollte die Kette wieder an meiner hinteren Scheibe anspannen (War der 1. Gang) als ich merkte dass die Kette ziemlich eingeklemmt war/ist. Also versuchte ich sie ganze vorsichtig rauszufummeln um nichts kaputt zu machen. Aber es klappte nicht also wollte ich das Hinterrad per Schnellspanner rausbauen um mehr Platz für meine Finger zu haben (Dumme Idee, aber die Kette war zwischen 1. Gang und Rad eingeklemmt). Als das auch nichts brachte hatte ich das Rad wieder angeschraubt und versuchte noch einmal die Kette rauszuziehen, es klappte auf einmal ohne Probleme. Dann wollte ich mit meinem Fahrrad auf meinem Hof ein paar Testrunden fahren, als aufeinmal ein paar Gänge anfingen zu Knacken. Mein Fahrradhändler meinte dass das am Anfang so gewöhnlich wäre und ich nach 4-8 Wochen nochmal zum einstellen zu ihm kommen sollte. Aber da ich am Freitag eine etwas größere Tour machen wollte, weiß ich nicht ob ich das jetzt meinen Fahrrad zutrauen kann.

Kann es daran liegen, dass sich die Schraube am Schnellspanner gedreht hat und somit ein paar Millimeter mit dem Schaltwerk verrutscht ist und die Kette jetzt nicht mehr direkt auf den Scheiben liegt?

Soll ich mit den Fahrrad zu dem Händler gehen oder gar nichts machen oder versuchen es mithilfe des Internets und diversen Anleitungen selber einzustellen?


----------



## canno-range (22. September 2015)

Da scheint auf jeden Fall schon mal der Anschlag des Schaltwerks nicht richtig eingestellt zu sein. Außerdem hat sich vermutlich der Schaltzug gesetzt. Vielleicht ist die Klemmung aber auch nicht fest genug angezogen, das würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn schon mindestens ein Anschlag nicht korrekt eingestellt ist. 
Da aus deiner Beschreibung schon herauszulesen ist, dass du wirklich gar keine Anhnung vom Thema hast, würde ich empfehlen, entweder zum Händler zu gehen und das exakt einstellen zu lassen oder dir jemanden zu suchen, der weiß, wie das geht und ihm über die Schulter zu gucken. Dann kannst du das in Zukunft auch selbst machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janix40 (22. September 2015)

Heute habe ich mit ein bisschen Erfolg an der H und L Schraube geschraubt. Habe mir eine Anleitung aus dem Internet rausgesucht und alles so gemacht wie es dort Stand. Nun habe ich das Problem mit den Knackenden Gängen nicht mehr, aber beim größten Ritzel(1.Gang) springt dauerhaft die Kette ab. Werd mich mal morgen damit näher beschäftigen wenn es wieder hell ist....


----------



## T.R. (23. September 2015)

Dann ist die Begrenzung des Schaltwerks noch nicht richtig. Die L Schraube etwas eindrehen.


----------

